# Being Human series 5



## Mouse (Oct 18, 2012)

I cannot wait for this.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/beinghuman/2012/04/series_5_of_being_human_announ.html

Filming's started and it's due on air early next year apparently: http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/being-human/22851/being-human-series-5-starts-filming

I adore Tom.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 3, 2013)

K, just watched the first ep of series five. Anybody else see it? I do still love Tom lots. Alex is a bit of a div though. Funny ep, couple of things cracked me up.


----------



## Kylara (Feb 3, 2013)

Tom is great! I'm waiting for it to come onto iplayer...still think it's a shame that Tom will be the only real continuing character (I'll be missing Aiden Turner  )


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 11, 2013)

Have just watched the 2nd ep on catch up
Very funny in places and quite scary.
Is it me or is the language worse this series (more swearing)
I like the little boy, especially when he said 'clip clop McNair'
Not sure how this series is shaping up just yet, but looks good so far.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 12, 2013)

I've just started watching the show via my Kindle.  Watched the first 3 seasons over the course of a few days, but only skipped around during season 4 because I didn't care so much what happened after George and Mitchell left (half the fun of the show was watching Aidan Turner scowl). Hal interests me,  but I don't know if that's enough for me to pay for series 5, which I think I'll have to do  (The first four were free.)  Maybe I'll figure that out from some of the comments here.

Edit -- it looks like I'll be able to get it on BBC America for free, but it doesn't say when.


.


----------



## ctg (Feb 13, 2013)

Hopefully it doesn't drive you mental but they have cancelled Being Human series completely. There isn't going to be another one in foreseeable future.


----------



## Kylara (Feb 13, 2013)

mmm it hasn't really been the same since Aidan went...much as Tom is amusing he doesn't quite make up for missing the others


----------



## Mouse (Feb 17, 2013)

See, I always preferred George's character to Mitchell. And I prefer Tom to George, so I'm very much enjoying the new series. 

Teresa, not for a while, I reckon, seeing as series 5 has only just started here.

And what a good ep we've just had! Tom consistently breaks my heart every ep. So wish I could write a character like him.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 18, 2013)

We watched ep 3 tonight, but I have to say I preferd George to Tom and Annie to Alex, but Hal kind of wins over Mitchell for me.


----------



## Kylara (Feb 18, 2013)

Hal and Tom are really the only reason I am still watching it...Alex is a bit meh, if only Mitchell, George, Tom, and Hal were all together *le sigh*


----------



## Lenny (Feb 18, 2013)

Now I'm one who prefers Alex to Annie (I quickly took a dislike to Annie in the first series, and never looked back). Having just come from watching this weeks episode of *Black Mirror*, I'm starting to think it's the fault of Lenora Crichlow - she plays screechy, whiny characters too well, and as a result I can't stand her.

Can I also say I prefer Tom to George, simply for his outlook on life? George was so depressing... and also whiny.

I miss Herrick.


----------



## Kylara (Feb 28, 2013)

"There is no Ian. Only Crum" boy did that make me chuckle!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2013)

I did love that Tom seems to have some sort of awareness when he's the werewolf, he has been one since he was a baby after all. I just wish they'd show some of his backstory as I'd find it more interesting than Hal's. (How sad was Bobby's story?)


----------



## Kylara (Feb 28, 2013)

I was really looking forward to seeing Bobby more, and then he was all


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2013)

It was heartbreaking!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent ep and I actually really liked Alex in this one. (If Mitchell and Annie couldn't 'do it' though, how are Hal and Alex expecting to?) Tom was hilarious and heartbreaking as usual - love that his badge says Ass Man.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 10, 2013)

Hope I'm not the only person still watching this, but anyway, just watched the last ever show.

Loved kick-ass Tom (one of my favourite characters in anything ever). Buuuut... Alex doesn't have a 'curse.' Being dead isn't a curse. So... huh? That kinda spoiled the end for me. She should've just disappeared, or had her door open for her.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 11, 2013)

Mmmm I was hoping for a door too...Tom was brilliant, as ever. And I do love the "bad Hal" he really does have some great lines. Clever way to end it really and I'm assuming all the wolves and vamps and ghosts are now people again...or maybe Alex was the only ghost to revert to being alive having been the one to perform the ritual thingy...I'm going to miss Tom though, and Hal, heck I still miss Mitchell!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 11, 2013)

This explains it pretty nicely, Ky: http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/being-h...happened-at-the-end-of-the-being-human-finale


----------



## Kylara (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmm I thought as much, and was royally grumpy. Although as a massive fan of alternates and such mind bending SF I have a few problems with all of it, the biggest one being - in order for them to be living a "dream", shared or otherwise, their host bodies in the real world which are doing the dreaming would have to be all safe and sound, which kind of goes against evil devil bloke destroying everything, but anyways...
hehehe I did love how the bidding rules mean that if Hal owned it he can't play, that amused me greatly


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 11, 2013)

I was a bit disappointed with the ending (whichever way you look at it) sometimes Being Human gets a bit rubbish and this episode was mostly pap. I did like Tom kicking ass, and the Devil was well played throughout, but it was a bit naff.
Shame that it'll be the last, but they did kind of go all out, if your big bad is the devil then where can you go next season?
Allison was a welcome return (although how her and Tom would ever get along is crazy) and it all tied up, but...I don't know... I just....wanted more(?)

anyhoo, another good series, Hal was especially good at the start with his singing.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 11, 2013)

I did think that, if that end _was _the reality (besides the daft Alex thing) then they defeated the devil too easily.

At one point I did think they'd just go for it and kill them all though and be the first series (that I know of) to kill _all_ main characters ever (Lost doesn't count). George, Mitchell, Annie, Nina & the baby, Alex, Hal and Tom. That would've been kinda cool.


----------

